# Live Out Nanny



## Bill S Preston (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone - my wife is about to go back to work and we're looking for recommendations for a reliable agency for hiring a Live Out Nanny. Most of the threads on these forums recommend Dubizzle, but we don't want to hire direct and deal with the visa, lease for bed space, liability, etc. 
Nannies Dubai seems to be the most popular agency, and I've heard a number of negative comments about them online, but most are complaints that you have to pay in advance, which I'm not opposed to doing as long as we can guarantee quality care and a reliable nanny. Before leaving our 6 month old baby with a stranger I would expect there to be a thorough background check and assessment of qualifications, and we're willing to pay good money for it! Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Any feedback on Nannies Dubai, or other reliable agencies???
One last thought - daycare for infants? I've heard these exist, and hesitant to drop our baby off so early at a daycare, but we're looking into all options at this point, 

Thanks in advance, 

BSP (esq.)


----------



## unco (Apr 3, 2014)

We were in the same situation, it all depends what time you want them to start, but if your baby is like ours and wakes up at 6 am you will struggle to find a live-out nanny.


----------



## unco (Apr 3, 2014)

Regarding day care we used hummingbird in DIFC, they take your baby from 7 am and our twins got a really good time there. 
Unfortunately we moved area and had to stop using them as it wasn't convenient.


----------

